# Which PCI-E Gigabit NIC should i choose for FreeBSD 9.1 server?



## urello (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi there,

We're going to upgrade our internet connection 100 M > 1 G. Our localnet is about 50 workstations with a  FreeBSD 9.1 server on a Core2Duo E8400 as a router and now I'm searching for a suitable Gigabit NIC. Will I feel the difference between a $10 D-link/Tplink and a $30 Intel? Is it worth to pay more for Intel? Do all NICs work good with the generic kernel?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 29, 2013)

urello said:
			
		

> Will I feel the difference bewtween 10$ D-link/Tplink and $30 Intel?


Probably not but the server will 

The Intel cards are capabable to "off-load" things like checksums, freeing the processor of those duties.



> Do all NICs work good with the generic kernel?


Those that are supported, yes. Although some incarnations of various Realtek chipsets may prove to be difficult.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 29, 2013)

I'd go for Intel any time. They write their own drivers for FreeBSD, and I've had at least a decade of trouble-free operation out of them, from copper to fiber.


----------



## urello (Jul 29, 2013)

Could anyone also explain difference between Intel EXPI9301CT and EXPI9301CTBLK NICs? They are almost equal in price and i couldn't find any differences in Google.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 29, 2013)

I guess you can compare the reviews at e.g. NewEgg. I see no real technical differences in specifications, so it's likely in the tiny details, like offloading capabilities. You'd have to download and compare product sheets (usually PDFs). I usually buy the Intel PRO/1000 range myself, but they're a bit more expensive.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 29, 2013)

BLK might refer to "bulk". That just means you don't get a fancy box around the card.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 29, 2013)

@SirDice is exactly right.  The bulk cards do not include a CD with drivers or even a box (as I recall).


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 29, 2013)

Ah, nice for data centers.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 29, 2013)

I tend to buy "bulk" cards anyway. The CDs I have never used and the box I throw away. You get enough packaging material to throw away when you build a new system. Last time I built a new server I had 2 garbage bags full of empty boxes, packing material and whatnot.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 29, 2013)

True.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 29, 2013)

Those are "Pro/1000" models.  I'm not sure that name actually means anything beyond gigabit-capable.


----------



## urello (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank you guys for your answers. Certainly I will buy "bulk" version just to avoid unnecessary garbage and make my planet a bit cleaner


----------

